# How the mighty have fallen... Panerai?



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

I've seen in a few threads people referencing that Panerai has fallen off from previous heights. I guess I'm wondering why people say this?

I love Panerai and previously owned a Pam000 (I wish I still had it).

I'm confused because 

I still see A list celebs wearing it. 
AD's will barely give a discount (5%-10%) where as Omega an GS can be purchased 20% off MSRP. 
The drop-off in secondary market isn't as big a drop off as Omega, Tudor, etc. 
honestly all the models are unique compared to the rest of the market
Great history, etc. 
I get it's not sought after like Rolex. But just curious why people keep referencing it... however, the prices tell me other wise.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Could it be because people making those claims don't have a clue about them?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I know what you mean and I'm also not sure why. Maybe Panerai isn't as hyped as it used to be, but they continue to hold their value pretty well, and new models are coming out regularly. The brand seems to be doing fine, as far as I can tell.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I think it’s still very popular with ‘normal’ people.

It might be a little less collectible now and in comparison to other hyped brands its not really of that class but still really nice watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

martin_blank said:


> I think it's still very popular with 'normal' people.
> 
> It might be a little less collectible now and in comparison to other hyped brands its not really of that class but still really nice watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. Curious outside of Rolex, AP, Patek, and the like - what other brands are doing better as far as collectible?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

I love Panerai. I saw a post the other day that the Rock wears them often. The Dodgers' manager Dave Roberts had one on during the World Series. And one was featured in Death Wish, which my parents watched. Now my mom brings up Panerai often and even jokes that she will get me one for Christmas.


----------



## Felix Carbury (Mar 2, 2018)

Fads come and go. Pet rocks, Pokemon Go, Rubik's Cube, Cabbage Patch Kids, iPods and of course… Rolex. Panerai may be a terrific watch but it is out of fashion while it was once very much in fashion.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Felix Carbury said:


> Fads come and go. Pet rocks, Pokemon Go, Rubik's Cube, Cabbage Patch Kids, iPods and of course&#8230; Rolex. Panerai may be a terrific watch but it is out of fashion while it was once very much in fashion.


Some fads last for decades.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Felix Carbury said:


> Fads come and go. Pet rocks, Pokemon Go, Rubik's Cube, Cabbage Patch Kids, iPods and of course&#8230; Rolex. Panerai may be a terrific watch but it is out of fashion while it was once very much in fashion.


Idk if I would put Pokemon and Rolex are in the same fad category as the other you mention. Pokemon and Rolex appear to have staying power. But nonetheless - I get your point.

I guess my question is it a fad that has come and go. or is it now established after it was the shiny thing everyone wanted?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

They have frankly saturated the market with too many look-alike models. Unless you follow them REALLY closely they are getting very difficult to tell apart, one from another.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

The market tend away from huge slabs of metal i believe would be impacting here. This is also supported by the increase in lesser diameter models from Pan. Although they're still quite thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

Panerai is still quite popular in many watch communities. Many of us in Asia traded them most fervently about 15-20 years ago, and there are many, many on wrists. Some of the references will likely never go out of style, having influenced significant trends (like custom straps, ammo straps, etc) since the 90s. Heck even the moniker of Paneristi. I wear a 184 and 233 frequently and it is not unusual for people to ask if I am a Paneristi or what strap I have it on. I've often noted that Panerai is not as well discussed as other brands are here at WUS, but then again Grand Seiko is not so discussed in other forums.


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

TransporterG said:


> Panerai is still quite popular in many watch communities. Many of us in Asia traded them most fervently about 15-20 years ago, and there are many, many on wrists. Some of the references will likely never go out of style, having influenced significant trends (like custom straps, ammo straps, etc) since the 90s. Heck even the moniker of Paneristi. I wear a 184 and 233 frequently and it is not unusual for people to ask if I am a Paneristi or what strap I have it on. I've often noted that Panerai is not as well discussed as other brands are here at WUS, but then again Grand Seiko is not so discussed in other forums.


I would take a PAM over a Grand Seiko any day of the week.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

bunnswatch said:


> I've seen in a few threads people referencing that Panerai has fallen off from previous heights. I guess I'm wondering why people say this?
> 
> I love Panerai and previously owned a Pam000 (I wish I still had it).
> 
> ...


this topic has been discussed to death here at WUS & you only had to search the archives to get all the material you wanted to read & then some more.

here is one such resource:

LUMINOR 2020 - DEBUNKING PANERAI'S FICTIONAL HISTORY OF TRITIUM-BASED LUME


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

While the aftermarket/used prices are a bit lighter than a few years ago, there is no way that one could say that Panerai has "fallen"--they are still selling strong, and are still quite respected in the marketplace. A few negative threads in watch sites such as this are not usually very indicative of true market trends. If I had bigger wrists, I would still be enjoying mine.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Sounds like a case of a few unhappy folks complaining the loudest. At the end of the day, the market tells the truth, and Panerai is doing just fine. Despite Richemont's watch sales being down 6% the last fiscal year due to Covid, ""A. Lange & Söhne and Panerai had "notable growth" last year, the company said."" They're not for everyone, but they have a widely recognizable product and unique niche in the luxury watch market.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

bombaywalla said:


> this topic has been discussed to death here at WUS & you only had to search the archives to get all the material you wanted to read & then some more.
> 
> here is one such resource:
> 
> LUMINOR 2020 - DEBUNKING PANERAI'S FICTIONAL HISTORY OF TRITIUM-BASED LUME


Thanks for the link. I'm sure it has been discussed. But this is a watch forum and I wanted fresh perspective.


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

They still make great watches IMO but they've always been a niche brand. I'll continue to love them!


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

bunnswatch said:


> I see. Curious outside of Rolex, AP, Patek, and the like - what other brands are doing better as far as collectible?


I think Richard Mille is pretty popular now among celebs, although I don't care much for celeb gossip I see his watches everywhere, I also don't pay much attention to that either his watches, while very impressive, aren't my style and way out of my league in price.


----------



## dglessner (Oct 22, 2013)

The brand was SO hot back 12+ years ago, and when they were mostly alone offering big, unique, higher end watches. That has definitely changed - as tastes have changed - at least here in the US. While there are plenty of people who still love'em, they have fallen off the desirability graph a bit over the last few years. It hasn't helped that there are fewer ADs offering them these days - my local Rolex AD exited the brand about a year ago....

Nothing wrong with Panerai, but tastes seem to have changed...for now....


----------



## SayNo2Babies (Apr 14, 2020)

I wish the fall were actually true so I could get into one cheaper! I don't care if there are only 3 models and that never changes. Panerai does what it does better than anyone else.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> They have frankly saturated the market with too many look-alike models. Unless you follow them REALLY closely they are getting very difficult to tell apart, one from another.


They have modelS? Plural?

Oh yeah, that's right -- Panerai has a watch with a crown guard, and one without. Seriously, that's what I see when I walk past the Panerai case.

And people bag on Rolex for being "boring"...


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> They have modelS? Plural?
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right -- Panerai has a watch with a crown guard, and one without. Seriously, that's what I see when I walk past the Panerai case.
> 
> And people bag on Rolex for being "boring"...


You left out the one with a bezel!


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Felix Carbury said:


> Fads come and go. Pet rocks, Pokemon Go, Rubik's Cube, Cabbage Patch Kids, iPods and of course&#8230; Rolex. Panerai may be a terrific watch but it is out of fashion while it was once very much in fashion.


Oh ****, thanks for letting me know... Guess I'll be selling mine pronto!

(Not really)...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> They have modelS? Plural?
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right -- Panerai has a watch with a crown guard, and one without. Seriously, that's what I see when I walk past the Panerai case.
> 
> And people bag on Rolex for being "boring"...


... then you should take a trip to the Panerai boutique in Italy like I did. You will come away with a completely different impression.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Actium said:


> You left out the one with a bezel!


Oh that's right! Slipped my mind...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> ... then you should take a trip to the Panerai boutique in Italy like I did. You will come away with a completely different impression.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

dglessner said:


> The brand was SO hot back 12+ years ago, and when they were mostly alone offering big, unique, higher end watches. That has definitely changed - as tastes have changed - at least here in the US. While there are plenty of people who still love'em, they have fallen off the desirability graph a bit over the last few years. It hasn't helped that there are fewer ADs offering them these days - my local Rolex AD exited the brand about a year ago....
> 
> Nothing wrong with Panerai, but tastes seem to have changed...for now....


As a whole, I don't like them or Cartiers. Might be an exception here or there with one model or two, but overall, they do nothing for me. Honestly, Rolex too. Other than Milgauss, I have no interest.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

The Panerai Heyday reminds me of the Rolex Frenzy of today. Panerai was the "it" watch to collect, covet and flip. I have had a few and still have a PAM 118, I love. Keeper for sure, fashion be damned. Prices were so silly for a while. To me Panerai still has great watches with great history and I like the fact they have become a little more quiet and niche again.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Some fads last for decades.


True...


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Mtvandi said:


> The Panerai Heyday reminds me of the Rolex Frenzy of today. Panerai was the "it" watch to collect, covet and flip. I have had a few and still have a PAM 118, I love. Keeper for sure, fashion be damned. Prices were so silly for a while. To me Panerai still has great watches with great history and I like the fact they have become a little more quiet and niche again.
> View attachment 15588432


So true...Panerai of 2000 is very much like Rolex of today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

bunnswatch said:


> I've seen in a few threads people referencing that Panerai has fallen off from previous heights. I guess I'm wondering why people say this?
> 
> I love Panerai and previously owned a Pam000 (I wish I still had it).
> 
> ...


There's always Invicta bling that aligns for those liking to pose.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Early/Mid 2000's the brand was as hot as Rolex is now, in social media circles. The infancy of such things. It's still a very popular brand and sells obviously very well but the hype train left the station, for the most part. 

It became hype when Stallone was seen with one. Those who cling to the next cool thing move on to the next shiny shiny.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Could it be because people making those claims don't have a clue about them?


That's a bingo!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Felix Carbury said:


> Fads come and go. Pet rocks, Pokemon Go, Rubik's Cube, Cabbage Patch Kids, iPods and of course&#8230; Rolex. Panerai may be a terrific watch but it is out of fashion while it was once very much in fashion.


It's also due to the trend in watches going back to the mid-size cases (33mm to 39mm).

Panerai was fashionable during the "big watch" craze (44mm+) in the late 2000s to early 2010s.

It quickly died down in the late 2010s.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

bunnswatch said:


> I've seen in a few threads people referencing that Panerai has fallen off from previous heights. I guess I'm wondering why people say this?
> 
> I love Panerai and previously owned a Pam000 (I wish I still had it).
> 
> ...


The day I buy anything because an "A list celeb" has one, you have permission to shoot me in the face.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

entropy96 said:


> It's also due to the trend in watches going back to the mid-size cases (33mm to 39mm).
> 
> Panerai was fashionable during the "big watch" craze (44mm+) in the late 2000s to early 2010s.
> 
> It quickly died down in the late 2010s.


This.


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I don’t sell a lot these days so I hope it less and less popular so I can buy one for cheaper. Love Panerai. If I had bigger wrist, I’d buy two more (372 and 720) for sure.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Michael Day said:


> The market tend away from huge slabs of metal i believe would be impacting here. This is also supported by the increase in lesser diameter models from Pan. Although they're still quite thick.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


First, I think Michael is right - in the past 2 years there has been a move away from oversize & slab sided which Panerai style epitomises.

Secondly, I think that the model identity lacks clarity - to the uninitiated they all look the same - one needs a degree in statistics with all those numbers being thrown around - clear brand/model clarity is lacking. To understand the brand feels all rather gnostic

However, though I was never interested in them when they were all the rage with fashonistas and movie stars, now that seems to have died off somewhat and they've moved on to garish and gaudy - I am interested in one

Recently saw this in an horological display on at Oxford Bodleian - impressive stuff


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Mtvandi said:


> The Panerai Heyday reminds me of the Rolex Frenzy of today. Panerai was the "it" watch to collect, covet and flip. I have had a few and still have a PAM 118, I love. Keeper for sure, fashion be damned. Prices were so silly for a while. To me Panerai still has great watches with great history and I like the fact they have become a little more quiet and niche again.
> View attachment 15588432


Interesting and something I was unaware of as I was hardly buying/following watches from 2010-2018 - 
Clearly there is a bubble now with Rolex and in the past 2 years SS models have become absurdly scarce, desirable and expensive
So, was this the case with Panerai back in the day - with popular models unobtainable except through Grey dealers at high mark up - or if you were a VIP through an AD?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Wasn't this thread in f2 yesterday?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They always were marmite watches, you either love em or hate em there are not many people on the fence.

I love em big time (See what I did there) and the originality is still there, no problems recognising a Luminor from across the room, however for me they lost the plot somewhat when they started talking no WR pop back watches with spring bars, three basic parts of the DNA missing.

Add to that I’m not sure even as an avid fan that I would ever buy one at MRSP?

But that probably applies to most watches other than a steel Rolex.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Simon said:


> Interesting and something I was unaware of as I was hardly buying/following watches from 2010-2018 -
> Clearly there is a bubble now with Rolex and in the past 2 years SS models have become absurdly scarce, desirable and expensive
> So, was this the case with Panerai back in the day - with popular models unobtainable except through Grey dealers at high mark up - or if you were a VIP through an AD?


There is no bubble for Rolex watches.

The scarcity of their steel sports models were/are intentional.

The brand itself has already positioned itself in such a way that the name of the brand alone (Rolex), due to intensive marketing and its "historical prestige", won't ever decrease in retail or resale value, especially its steel sports models.

Rolex's steel sports models also have hit the "sweet spot" in case sizes, and I doubt will be affected by trends any time soon (34mm - 44mm).


----------



## GrimFandango (May 8, 2018)

I think that during the early 2000's large watches were the trend. Panerai capitalized in a tasteful and unique way with a strong design language, good marketing and successful celebrity endorsement.

However, there is a trade off to having an outspoken design and a consistent design language across your product line: When the trend changes the brand may fall out of favor entirely. I think that is what we see happening here. The popular trends in watch-design have clearly changed, but Panerai has been slow to adapt to those changes. Interestingly, other brands have been in similar positions and you can clearly see the difference in approach.

Breitling for example was in a similar position. Even up until recently their designs looked very "early 2000's", and people just really were no longer into the large, busy designs. However, now the brand is quite outspoken about adapting their designs in a way that fits today's customer, but still keeping their own design language when doing so. I think their recent releases have been very successful in that regard. The picture below shows the old on the left and the new on the right.










There are multiple brands who clearly show that you can keep your signature designs yet still adapt them to what people want. But I think Panerai has been a little stuck in this regard. Most of their new releases may be popular with Panerai lovers. But they fail to do anything different to capture the imagination and interest of the larger public. I would argue that the Panerai Luminor Due collection is the only part of the collection really trying something different in terms of style and size. But it is severely held back by the fact that it only has 30m water resistance and it is targeted heavily at women. I think those kind of choices, along with other meme-worthy blunders on Panerai's part has given at least the watch community the sense that they are a brand coasting on what was, and not able to connect to their intended customer.

If you look up Panerai's product line up from 2020, 2010, and 2000. They are largely the same watches. You could argue that some successful brands do that as well. I would say that those brands have a product line up that is more diversified in terms of design and their designs are a lot less susceptible to trends.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Somewhat sarcastically... as Sly wains so does the Pan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Simon said:


> Interesting and something I was unaware of as I was hardly buying/following watches from 2010-2018 -
> Clearly there is a bubble now with Rolex and in the past 2 years SS models have become absurdly scarce, desirable and expensive
> So, was this the case with Panerai back in the day - with popular models unobtainable except through Grey dealers at high mark up - or if you were a VIP through an AD?


in the early 2000 . every year Panerai was releasing 2 or 3 L.E Models. they were all sold out within hours. if not in minutes.
also around that time. the pre-vendome pieces were very hot and selling for crazy money. they're still a lot of money today but prices have come (calm) down a bit..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

entropy96 said:


> It's also due to the trend in watches *going back to the mid-size cases* (33mm to 39mm).
> 
> Panerai was fashionable during the "big watch" craze (44mm+) in the late 2000s to early 2010s.
> 
> It quickly died down in the late 2010s.


*not really.* those aforementioned sizes are way too small today. take these 2 most popular and hottest brands today. the AP and Rolex.
i'm sure you've seen the NEW Release from AP this year. the 44mm royal oak offshore. 
how about the NEW 41mm Rolex , the 43 mm sea dweller, and 44mm Deepsea ?.
i don't see them going back to 33 and 39mms.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Simon said:


> Secondly, I think that the model identity lacks clarity - to the uninitiated they all look the same - one needs a degree in statistics with all those numbers being thrown around - clear brand/model clarity is lacking. To understand the brand feels all rather gnostic


All of this could as easily be applied to Rolex. Although for Rolex, they have added nicknames for those who aren't able to get the stats degree.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Tony A.H said:


> in the early 2000 . every year Panerai was releasing 2 or 3 L.E Models. they were all sold out within hours. if not in minutes.
> also around that time. the pre-vendome pieces were very hot and selling for crazy money. they're still a lot of money today but prices have come (calm) down a bit..


Thanks - fascinating

I didn't know this - total blind spot to me (had to google pre-vendome to find out what you meant) - I know of no Panerai dealership anywhere near me - and I have only handled one (a chrono pre-owned in a jewellers)

When you say 'very hot & selling for crazy money' - do you mean in the same way Rolex sports models are all sold before they ever see an AD window and then quickly flipped for large mark ups?

Ironically, far from being a follower of fashion, the main reason I am now interested in getting one, is that, just as my ears have faded in recent years and I now wear 2 hearings aids, so have my eyes & I wear spectacles. I am drawn to a large dialled clear watch where the time can be instantly seen, and the Panerai seems visually outstanding.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Archer said:


> All of this could as easily be applied to Rolex. Although for Rolex, they have added nicknames for those who aren't able to get the stats degree.


hah - ur right - I am not sure how many 11's or 00's or 66's are in my sub - 
although to be fair, they have always had names (datejust/sub/GMT etc) as well as nicknames


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Pallet Spoon said:


> They have frankly saturated the market with too many look-alike models. Unless you follow them REALLY closely they are getting very difficult to tell apart, one from another.


So true.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

teckel12 said:


> The day I buy anything because an "A list celeb" has one, shoot me.


Well this was taken out of context, baby bubba.


----------



## john_h (Sep 14, 2020)

For what it's worth, I just swung by Watchfinder in the Royal Exchange, and the brands on display in the window were Rolex, Tudor, Tag, Breitling, and… Panerai. Which probably tells us something about what actually sells.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is there a Marina model that has a satin case (not polished) with a small seconds hand and sandwich dial?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Simon said:


> When you say 'very hot & selling for crazy money' - do you mean in the same way Rolex sports models are all sold before they ever see an AD window and then quickly flipped for large mark ups?


exactly.
mainly the L.E releases were spoken for at the watch show and sold before the hit the Boutiques. then some would flip them for twice the retail.
then when it comes pre vendome. it's a different story. those were sold at much higher price than some Rolex models today (we're talking 4 to 500% higher).
the good news is that you can buy your dream PAM for a reasonable price today... any particular model you're eyeing on ?.
maybe 372 or 422 if you like'em clean and big.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

teckel12 said:


> The day I buy anything because an "A list celeb" has one, shoot me.


Omega annoyed me twice with Clooney not too long ago -- first Clooney whoring out his wedding to promote a new model, then Clooney and Buzz pretending to be floating in a space capsule.


----------



## Mark Bender (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the size of the Panerai's is playing parts in its recent lack of success. Sizes are getting smaller (thank god) but Panerai is not moving in terms of diameters. 

Therefore, Panerai might feel as an out of fashion watch?


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

The Dues are available down to 38mm, but the anoraks are borderline hysterical because they are not waterproof to the bottom of the Mariana trench.


----------



## Turpe (Jan 2, 2011)

Courtney Pike said:


> The Dues are available down to 38mm, but the anoraks are borderline hysterical because they are not waterproof to the bottom of the Mariana trench.


To be fair, many of the Dues are barely waterproof to the bottom of my kitchen sink, which seems a bit antithetical to a brand whose entire identity is based around the ocean.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not in the '300M or GTFO' camp - unless you're saturation diving, 100M of WR should be totally adequate - but don't try and tell me that a Panerai that you can't take into a swimming pool makes any kind of sense.

EDIT: posting this before some smart-alec makes a comment about how my kitchen sink must be >30M deep:

https://www.watchtime.com/reference-center/glossary/water-resistant/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep with you on that.

The Due is a Panerai in look only, the whole brand is based on divers watch history, and come on Panerai your not telling me that you couldn’t get at least 5atm out of a watch with a locked down crown?

As for manufacturers coming down in size arnt the latest releases from certain big brands going up again?


----------



## thechancellor (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm a Rolex lover but have recently bought my first Panerai.

PAM01209 - Submersible Azzurro - 42mm

Im in love with it and have not taken it off in 2 weeks. I did have to come to terms that it will not appreciate like my Rolex's will and have. Truthfully I'm ok with it because I love the watch. Also I don't care what celebs are wearing I just get what I like.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

If Panerais were top of the heap a few years ago and now they are not, then yes, they have fallen. But only by a bit. Technically, it's true, but it's not as if they've fallen that much.

In this new media landscape that's muddled, noisy, thinly slice, and where everyone has a voice and looking for clicks - it would make sense that any blogger/vlogger would target Panerai; it's easy pickings. A storied history, a fervent fanbase, and a changing landscape gives them content - even if it's not true. In my eyes; that's what I see here - a bunch of talking heads looking for clicks and using Panerai as content.

Personally, I still love the brand, but I'm new to both proper watches and Panerai, so I was totally oblivious to the craze that defined Panerai over the last two decades. I'm a bit selfish in that love the bigger cases; they fit better on my near-7.5" wrist. I also like them because they are so different than most anything out there - big, brash, clean. All very Italian. They are in stark contrast to the Rolex stainless steel sports watches, and that's ok. Variety is good.

in the end, watches are entirely an emotional decision: you like what you like. Some people like big things like Panerais. And some don't, and that's ok.

I anxiously look forward to my first Panerai, which should be soon.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep with you on that.
> 
> The Due is a Panerai in look only, the whole brand is based on divers watch history, and come on Panerai your not telling me that you couldn't get at least 5atm out of a watch with a locked down crown?
> 
> As for manufacturers coming down in size arnt the latest releases from certain big brands going up again?


Does seem weird - like having a speedmaster that isn't a chronograph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> Does seem weird - like having a speedmaster that isn't a chronograph


Yep.

And that Seiko spring Drive +30SPD deviation with ticking seconds hand.

Some things you just can't change.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep.
> 
> And that Seiko spring Drive +30SPD deviation with ticking seconds hand.
> 
> Some things you just can't change.


hah - and your Reverso that wont swivel


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

Back to my Microsoft Timepiece Hiring Index:

No date, no hire (too flexible about deadlines)
Male < 38mm watch, no hire (no confidence, worried about what others think)
Female >36mm, highly consider (correlates with cojones)
Panerai classic 44mm, highly consider to hire (correlates with cojones)
Panerai Due, no hire (for men)


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

TransporterG said:


> Back to my Microsoft Timepiece Hiring Index:
> 
> No date, no hire (too flexible about deadlines)
> Male < 38mm watch, no hire (no confidence, worried about what others think)
> ...


And if they were wearing an Apple Watch?


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bobcat Sig said:


> And if they were wearing an Apple Watch?


Hire - if under 40 years old. Ignore if older..


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

I think for the most part Panerai has price themselves out of their own market. Their style is polarizing, it's still somewhat different from what is mostly out there. They need to provide more for the price they are charging. For example; they should offer better finishing, function, or new material at a lower price point. At least have the same quality of the competition of comparable brand. I see most of their watches do not have the quality or finishing compare to brands that are priced lower than Panerai.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Sounds like the people bagging on Panerai aren't their target customer anyway. It's one of the VERY FEW luxury watch brands that really has their own unique design language across a broad line and they stay true to it. Panerais are instantly recognizable in what is becoming a very homogenous luxury watch market. Most dive watches are basically the same. Everyone is doing the modernized vintage homage divers, mil specs, and chronos. I have had my Panerai Submersible for 11 years now and I love it even more now than I did when I bought it. No other brand could even try to take inspiration from it and get away with it like they all do with each other. Panerai isn't a trend, it's a statement.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Thee said:


> Sounds like the people bagging on Panerai aren't their target customer anyway. It's one of the VERY FEW luxury watch brands that really has their own unique design language across a broad line and they stay true to it. Panerais are instantly recognizable in what is becoming a very homogenous luxury watch market. Most dive watches are basically the same. Everyone is doing the modernized vintage homage divers, mil specs, and chronos. I have had my Panerai Submersible for 11 years now and I love it even more now than I did when I bought it. No other brand could even try to take inspiration from it and get away with it like they all do with each other. Panerai isn't a trend, it's a statement.


Well said. It's a bold statement piece.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

treiz1337 said:


> Their style is polarizing, it's still somewhat different from what is mostly out there.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

AnonPi said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Haha. No, I meant it in a good way.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Perhaps the word has spread about the lure (lie) that is Panerai...









The Stallone-Panerai Logo Story Debunked


Sylvester Stallone’s very own Panerai Luminor Logo made history when it sold for USD 214,200 at Phillips’ flagship auction Racing Pulse in New York last week. Never before has a Pre Ven…




perezcope.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Perhaps the word has spread about the lure (lie) that is Panerai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a horribly written article. Lol

Thanks for the read though!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

heineken4u said:


> What a horribly written article. Lol
> 
> Thanks for the read though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agreed. Probably more due to translation? Informative though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

